# Lightning Game Calls



## gtaff (Feb 28, 2005)

GreatBig Thanks to Randy!!!!!  
I was talking to him a couple of weeks ago about turkey calls and he hooked me up with a Tantalizer.  I just got it out today and played with it a bit and I mean to tell you it ssure was sweet sounding.  Now I jsut have to find somewhere to hunt the birds.  Thanks again Randy.


----------

